# SwUSB.exe What does it do?



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2019)

I never seen this before in my taskmanager, it seems it came with the realtek audio driver I installed recently.

What does it do?
Do I need it? I'm using windows 10.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you have a realtek NIC?

Looks like it belongs to both the some NIC and audio drivers. Is it the control panel? can you kill it?

You can always download the software and instead of installing point device manager to the driver payload itself and sometimes get by all the bloat.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Do you have a realtek NIC?
> 
> Looks like it belongs to both the some NIC and audio drivers. Is it the control panel? can you kill it?
> 
> You can always download the software and instead of installing point device manager to the driver payload itself and sometimes get by all the bloat.



I only have _realtek_ high definition audio.
Motherboard is Asus Z170 Pro gaming.
It's in the taskmanager.

Edit: Just stopped the process.
I will move the file out of the windows folder.

Edit: Ok just found this:
_ASUS USB_-_AC68_ has the _Realtek_ RTL8814AU chipset 
It's a asus wifi dongle I use.


----------

